# Just been to the vets with Jason..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

As the title.. Ive just got back from the vets with our Jason.. The Rat..

Im after ideas
So the other day he had a fall.. not far infact.. not really a significant height.. But it stunned him.. and he was rubbing his paw as I was scooping him out.. I gave him a cuddle and checked him over and he seemed the happy go lucky Jason he is.. 
Well I have been keeping an eye and noticed he wouldn't climb round the cage.. so was thinking maybe he had given himself a fright.. So i moved the food down to the bottom and added some extra shelves so he had access to the full cage but didn't have to climb he can hop from ledge to ledge.

But he still seemed very quiet.. Is eating but has dropped weight very quickly.. 
So today.. I was looking and he is on a shelf and all his hair is stood on end its warm in the house no windows open.. And no reason for him to be cold.. So I scooped him up and it looked like he had bloody thumbs so I got baby wipes cleaned his feet up.. Gave him a cuddle and rang and booked him in the vets.. 
Just got back.. jason chest sounds fine...No sign of pospherin(sp) round his nose.. No visible cuts on his body.. He doesn't have a water infection.. He was dehydrated.. His back is all fine no signs of pain he, . His mouth had no signs of blood inside..his limbs are ok. Although as he is going round his cage you would think he was a really old rat.. yet he is just over 1 years of age..


So We couldn't find anything wrong with him that was obvious without bloods.. so I have come home with Anti b's and the vet injected fluids into him.. 
Ive got home popped him back in the cage and just gone back and he has what looks like blood on his thumbs again? His hair is all stuck up but he is munching tit bits.. Nose is clear
I have to take him back Monday if no improvement...
He didn't want to take bloods at min as he said he with have to put him under as its not easy from a rat..

So any ideas.. I don't know if to Bath him and then it will be easier to see if he does have a cut somewhere.. Cause the vet and I have not been able to find one.. ??? I am stumped..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So we have no Rat experts on here anymore???


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess no one has any ideas then.. 

Ive just fed him water and rice pudding by hand to make sure he is getting his fluids.. he is very quiet..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Can I ask how he fell? Did he see the actual fall? Are you sure that its blood on his paws and not porphyrin he has cleaned of himself? Sorry to say this but a fluffed up coat is a sign of illness. I may be completely off mark but strokes in rats aged 1yr + arnt unheard off...

Sending positive vibes your wayxxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Can I ask how he fell? Did he see the actual fall? Are you sure that its blood on his paws and not porphyrin he has cleaned of himself? Sorry to say this but a fluffed up coat is a sign of illness. I may be completely off mark but strokes in rats aged 1yr + arnt unheard off...
> 
> Sending positive vibes your wayxxx


He just lost his footing.. and to be honest a stroke is on my mind...  I was there at the time.. he was trying to get to the door expecting a titbit.. thats how I know he didn't fall far.. But I have checked his nose and no signs of porphyrin on his nose.. 
It was his coat that made me think.. defo not right.. there was no reason for it to be fluffed up.. its still fluffed up.. I have had him sat with me tonight and made sure he has got fluids in him.. he was slightly dehydrated.. He is very slow.. and just not quite there.. as in my usual Jason.. harrasing the side of the cage when I walk in the room... And he isn';t coming when I call him.. 
I gave him his anti bi's tonight..and am to give him till Monday.. unless there is a change..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate to say it, but it really does sound like a stroke to me, was he eating and drinking well before the fall?

Sending vibes that whatever it is clears up quickly *hugs*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I hate to say it, but it really does sound like a stroke to me, was he eating and drinking well before the fall?
> 
> Sending vibes that whatever it is clears up quickly *hugs*


Yes he was eating fine.. Ive took a pic of him eating the rice pudding.. he is lay across me with his head resting on the side of the dish.. Not really making an effort.. And I also made sure he had a drink.. Ive popped him in bed now and he just had a slow clean and then went and curled up..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry dont know anything about rats, but just wanted to say hope you suss it out and hopee the little guys OK.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well at 3am this morn.. He was still curled up as he had been most of the day.. But this morn when I have got up he was having a drink.. 

Thankyou peeps.. I really hope he is just under the weather.. I lub that little guy.. :crying:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww bless him I guess this horrid muggy weather doesn't help 

Im a bit poor on the health side of rats still I'm still learning so have no idea but hope he's ok x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Is he using his hands? The way he's eating sounds a lot like the way Frost was eating a few days before she was PTS, and we think she had a pituitary tumour. They are more common in female rats, but male rats can be affected.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Is he using his hands? The way he's eating sounds a lot like the way Frost was eating a few days before she was PTS, and we think she had a pituitary tumour. They are more common in female rats, but male rats can be affected.


My Ducky kept rubbing his hands on his mouth not long before he died and we suspected it was a pt..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok so tonight.. He has been feeding himself and moving around slightly,... I have been feeding him foods or rather tit bits with his usual food that he likes.. The reason.. to keep him interested.. Anyways he is moving about slightly.. and Rhoddie is snuggling and cleaning him loads..  He has had his anti'bi's and tonight he had a small argument with me about me popping them into him with the syringe provided.. 
So tbo.. things are looking up.. although only slightly..  Im praying by Monday he is making significant progress.. I showed him my mum tonight and she did say you can definitely see that our Jason is poorly.. He is definitely not his usual cheeky self.. in fact I picked him up to give a snuggle and she said he looks like he just wants to sit there snuggling me al night..

So guys please pray and fingers crossed that he makes a recovery from whatever it is that is troubling him.. 
Last night he wasn't really using his hands to eat.. he was very slow and dithery.,.. Tonight he is making the effort.. al though very slight.. 
Thank you Peeps for reading and the good wishes.. xxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

got no experience of rats.. unfortunately! but hope the lil guy is ok. I hate it when we have had mystery illnesses, you feel so helpless..

sending him healing vibes from us lot!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> got no experience of rats.. unfortunately! but hope the lil guy is ok. I hate it when we have had mystery illnesses, you feel so helpless..
> 
> sending him healing vibes from us lot!


Thank you .. Its really appreciated.. he is one special little man.. He is my little man.. and he thinks I am his little woman..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he is a little better, hopefully when the antibiotics really start to kick it you will see a bigger difference. Hope he is his oldself soon.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well He isn't making any real positive progress.. I am feeding him veges fruit and baby porridge.. He is sleeping an awful lot, I have got him up for food..  If he isn't asleep he just lies there huddled with his eyes staring Normally I go in the room rustle something and he would be there..


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Has he had steroids? They can really help perk a rat up. Frost had a steroid injection a few days before she was PTS and it helped give her some more time.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Snippet said:


> Has he had steroids? They can really help perk a rat up. Frost had a steroid injection a few days before she was PTS and it helped give her some more time.


He is just on Baytril.. If he doesn't make a significant perk today.. Im back at vets tomorrow.. 
Vet didn't give him a steroid jab..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im sorry Jason is still poorly, hope there is an improvement, or if not they can give you something to help if he does have to go back.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok.. 
So Jason is stable..
He has not taken a turn for the worst or taken a huge leap forward for the best.. He is getting excited about things but its like his little body can't keep up with his brain.. So I have Just added a load of new shelves so he can step to each level.. cause He was trying to get out to me before.. but he just hasn't got the balance to balance on his doorway..

He is loving the porridge.. and has taken an interest into his food..  
I can see it in his little eyes that he is still with me.. Although looks a tad confused he can't get going.. I am thinking he has had a stroke..


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Is he weak/ lost sensation down one side, or is it an all over weakness combined with the confusion? I think he's got a pituitary tumour, but the treatment for a PT and a stroke are almost exactly the same. A steroid injection will bring down any inflammation, combined with a course of antibiotics to rule out an infection.

Pituitary Tumour

Stroke


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

stroke
Sudden onset of seizure activity 
Extreme lethargy yes, but is responding
Irregular, abnormal breathing 
Difficulty with coordination and movement yes but is slowly responding, he just wanted to curl up and sleep.. he is over that now
Abnormal sensation in affected side (may eat out of one side of mouth) 
Dysphagia (difficulty swallowing; has to work hard to move food to back of mouth with tongue) 
Paralysis (often affecting only one side, but may affect both sides in brain stem strokes) 
Difficulty sitting or standing on hind legs without leaning or falling to one side. May prop self up to eat. 
Head tilt as seen with other signs of stroke (not to be confused with ear infection where this is the primary clinical sign) 
Muscle spasms 
Loss of bladder/bowel control 
Unequal pupil size (pupil may be larger on the side of paralysis), or micro-hemorrhages may be observed in the eyes. 
Blindness 
Change in behavior (e.g. irritability, or seeks attention) 
Coma 
Death


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> stroke
> Sudden onset of seizure activity
> Extreme lethargy yes, but is responding
> Irregular, abnormal breathing
> ...


He is on anti b's


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope the little guy recovers quickly. . .if it is a stroke animals do tend to recover from them better than humans do so fingers crossed for the little sweety

he sounds like a lovely little thing and it sounds like he's being very well looked after you're being vigilant with taking him to the vets and things which is excellent and obviously checking on him constantly to make sure he's okay  I'm sure he's got the best chances of a good recovery with someone looking after him like you are


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I hope the little guy recovers quickly. . .if it is a stroke animals do tend to recover from them better than humans do so fingers crossed for the little sweety
> 
> he sounds like a lovely little thing and it sounds like he's being very well looked after you're being vigilant with taking him to the vets and things which is excellent and obviously checking on him constantly to make sure he's okay  I'm sure he's got the best chances of a good recovery with someone looking after him like you are


He is the man of my life..:001_tt1: :blush2: And he knows it..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How's the little man doing? X


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just caught up with this, don't know anything of rats at all but just wanted to send good wishes and hope it's better very soon, doesn't matter what type of animal it is we all love our pets no matter what and don't want to see them ill. let us know how the poor thing is ok. 
happy vibes coming your way, wish i could do more, sorry.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> How's the little man doing? X





momentofmadness said:


> Ok..
> So Jason is stable..
> He has not taken a turn for the worst or taken a huge leap forward for the best.. He is getting excited about things but its like his little body can't keep up with his brain.. So I have Just added a load of new shelves so he can step to each level.. cause He was trying to get out to me before.. but he just hasn't got the balance to balance on his doorway..
> 
> ...


I think he is over the worst.. cheers for asking guys.. His cage now has more laminate flooring in than my living room..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww bless him glad he's abit better x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he is a little better, at least any progress is a step in the right direction, hope he continues to improve.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

One more things though.... His hair.. it started going sparse all over.. no scabs no sign of any scratching but on his back its thread bare.. Like I say it just looks like it has fell out.. No signs of scratching.. and Rhoddi is fine..

Im wondering if the stress has took its toll and its fell out with that.. any experience of this?

Vet said defo no mites..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It could be, my belle is nearly bald lol but hers is from barbering and she's lost some through loosing her bestie friend poppy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> It could be, my belle is nearly bald lol but hers is from barbering and she's lost some through loosing her bestie friend poppy


I wonder if Rhoddi is over cleaning him.. cause when I popped him back each time after meds Rhoddi cleaned him all over.. and he was snuggling him to death..


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Could be stress - one of my rats goes into crazy scratching fits when she's stressed that leave her bleeding & when I took her to the vet, she and I had a long chat about stress symptoms. I remember her mentioning hair loss without necessarily finding scratches, as something else to look for.

I really hope your little man is doing ok - I've only just found this today, and I would have noticed it earlier if I hadn't been pre-occupied with my new arrivals. 
I don't really know alot about strokes or PT - recently I've lost 2 to lung infections so that would be my area but that fluffy hair thing they do, that kills me when I see it, you know you're baby's sick and you can't make it go away except by heading back to the vet and hoping they have some answers for you. So I truely feel for you and I'm rooting for Jason - hang in there little man!!! :smile5:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

These are pics of Jason after going the vets......










he loves this nightgown.. he is normally trying get up me sleeves and in me pockets..










Anyway.. i have just been down.. he has been quiet all day.. he has had corn on the cob and baby porridge baked beans.. and his usual food.. I have give him a bowl of water so its easier for him.. But I have just been down and he looks very tired and he is dehydrated again.. I can't force feed him to drink and I just watched him try and clean himself and he done a roly poly.. so his balance isn't great.. back to the vets tomorrow..


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> These are pics of Jason after going the vets......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should try and force feed him water with a syringe. . .that's what we did to our guinea pig. . .he hated it but he really needed the water.

I hope the vet can sort him out when you go   poor little guy I was hoping this update would be really good news like he'd improved greatly or something  bless him


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad hes ok. 118 and 117 degus used to run in my dressing gown. Jarhead only runs in Chrises as its bigger. I thought it was just them but apparently not. Then they sleep on you its so adorable isnt. You can cope with loads of cramp for the sake of cuteness


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My plan of action.. 
I haven't taken him the vet...

I have had him out on the kitchen floor for about an hour.. He has been toddling around even tried a proper scurry across the floor.. But he is still toppling over when he has a clean.. And I swear he thinks I am pushing him over..

So, he is quite dehydrated.. I have tried to feed him with a syringe water.. But he aint having non of it.. so I gave him chicken and vegetable soup.. watered down.. he is lapping it up.. so he will be getting fluids.. 

He is eating other foods no problems but everything I feed him Im going to try and make it so it has more water content.. Hopefully this will help with his dehydration.. This worries me slightly in case he gets the squits..

One question.. is he alright to have Creamy mashed potato, I ask cause it isn't good for some animals.. He just stole some and I couldn't get him out of the dogs bowl.. 

Now if a person has a stroke then they have physio.,. so I thought what better than to have him running round the kitchen as much as possible cause its interesting and flat.. (he is like a little hoover) Im going to redo their cage again as even though its in levels, he is struggling getting around.. I need to keep him as supple as possible with as little falls as possible.. 
Ive just popped him back to bed now and he wanted to come straight back out.. he has always had the run of the place but obviously his balance isn't great so can't risk him falling off the sofa's 

Any other idea's of what I can do for him.. 

Seeing him running round has really cheered me up and given me hope for the little man..
Cheers guys for all previous replies..

One more thing.. Im worried he will get an outbreak of mites.. He looks fine but with sparse hair.. Now I worry that he maybe cleaning cause he is itchy or he maybe just keeping on trying cause he is toppling over..?
If He gets an out break is the only place to get decent mite ointment from the vets.. cause I don't want to take him unless a real emergency cause he was so scared the other day.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't advise on the mash because i've never kept rats as much as i'd love some. I think for the mite stuff i would call the vet and ask them if they can give you can collect something and fetch it home to him to avoid stressing him out further  i'm sure they will because they send people home with worming treatment and things. They've seen your little guy already so they know who he is  unless they need to weigh him but you could do that if you have electric kitchen scales  if they'll accept that as accurate


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My plan of action..
> I haven't taken him the vet...
> 
> I have had him out on the kitchen floor for about an hour.. He has been toddling around even tried a proper scurry across the floor.. But he is still toppling over when he has a clean.. And I swear he thinks I am pushing him over..
> ...


Sorry to hear of Jason's troubles
Mash potato is OK for rats, although not if not raw or green, if he's been unwell a bit of extra carbs will probably do him good if anything
If you're worried about mites you can get Ivermectin from most pet shops, Beaphar do a spot-on for rats, no prescription needed
Hope he feels better soon


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry to hear of Jason's troubles
> Mash potato is OK for rats, although not if not raw or green, if he's been unwell a bit of extra carbs will probably do him good if anything
> If you're worried about mites you can get Ivermectin from most pet shops, Beaphar do a spot-on for rats, no prescription needed
> Hope he feels better soon


Ive got Beaphar but peeps said its rubbish I could have that wrong..
I have been giving him pasta too..  he loves pasta.. 
Is there any juices he can have that he may like? cause he is quite de hydrated.
Really appreciated you posting.. xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive got Beaphar but peeps said its rubbish I could have that wrong..
> I have been giving him pasta too..  he loves pasta..
> Is there any juices he can have that he may like? cause he is quite de hydrated.
> Really appreciated you posting.. xxx


I found it good when we rehomed a group last year that arrived with lice & I also used it as a precaution when the rescues arrived in October, as they'd been exposed to who knows what nasties
I don't see why he can't have fruit juices if it encourages him to drink more, but avoid any citrus juice like orange juice or any that have citrus in the ingredients as there's something in the peel (Di-limoneen or something similar sounding its called) that is released in the juicing process that isn't good for male rats


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I found it good when we rehomed a group last year that arrived with lice & I also used it as a precaution when the rescues arrived in October, as they'd been exposed to who knows what nasties
> I don't see why he can't have fruit juices if it encourages him to drink more, but avoid any citrus juice like orange juice or any that have citrus in the ingredients as there's something in the peel (Di-limoneen or something similar sounding its called) that is released in the juicing process that isn't good for male rats


Okies.. I was thinking about giving them all a bath today and giving them a spray once dry what do you think.. I have some anti itch conditioner.. could be a big nono my head feels great.. :lol: I get a bit of excema and it does wonders for it..

Do you think this would be a good Idea for our Jase. he looks grubby cause he can't clean properly..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Okies.. I was thinking about giving them all a bath today and giving them a spray once dry what do you think.. I have some anti itch conditioner.. could be a big nono my head feels great.. :lol: I get a bit of excema and it does wonders for it..
> 
> Do you think this would be a good Idea for our Jase. he looks grubby cause he can't clean properly..


aww bless him, its probably quite frustrating as rats are such divas when it comes to personal hygiene
I've never used any shampoo on mine except a rodent one so I'm not sure about a human one TBH, although I think diluted dog or baby shampoo _might_ be OK, anything overly perfumed might irritate their little lungs
Another option is unscented wet wipes if he's not well enough for a bath, I know people use them at rat shows but I'm not sure if they're a specific brand


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> aww bless him, its probably quite frustrating as rats are such divas when it comes to personal hygiene
> I've never used any shampoo on mine except a rodent one so I'm not sure about a human one TBH, although I think diluted dog or baby shampoo _might_ be OK, anything overly perfumed might irritate their little lungs
> Another option is unscented wet wipes if he's not well enough for a bath, I know people use them at rat shows but I'm not sure if they're a specific brand


I was thinking he may appreciate a little scrub..

I shall go get some baby shampoo.. I don't use heavily scented and have be so careful I get the scratts so easy..lol 
diff perfumes give me sore throats head aches and sneezes..lol I make the boys go out side when they sprayin there smely'sl ol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually it wasn't Beaphar I had, I had the cage cleaner of that.. it was another one I got from P&H.. So I galloped down to the local pet shop got two boxes.. so had 8 for 7 rats. So I have kept one.. I bathed Jase.. He wasn't too chuffed then i spotted everyone one by one.. And when i got Sparkie ONGAWD!!!! I thought he had a really gooey eye infection that had put gunk all over his head..:yikes: Turns out it was baby porridge.. :lol: he got a wash too..

And then popped them all on the floor together.. and gave them some mash 
Im pleased there were no arguments with them..
Here is some snaps of everyone..
Jase having his soup.










an unimpressed Jase after his skinny dipping..










Jase Rhoddi Squeaky and Sparkie










Jase having a topple over..










everyone I think..
Jase Rhoddi Sparkie Squeaky Ralph Pinky and Perky

















Pinky and Perky..










I have cleaned there cages and have removed everything apart from the base.. I have disinfected everything and left everything out.. So tomorrow arvo Irl clean again and then start to add everything and try to make more accessible for Jase.. Today.. He looks like he has had a good day..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would mix honey with boiling water then cool it and let him try it, the sugar will give him a boost, and get fluids in him

Have you got any dr sqiggles or anything like that? My rats go nuts for it and will drink a 500ml bottle of it over a day lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I would mix honey with boiling water then cool it and let him try it, the sugar will give him a boost, and get fluids in him
> 
> Have you got any dr sqiggles or anything like that? My rats go nuts for it and will drink a 500ml bottle of it over a day lol


DR what? I have never heard of it..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The Rat Warehouse - The Health Aisle

Try guardian angel one it's made for sick pets 

But essentials daily 1 is another name for dr sqiggles it's brilliant stuff

Other stuff I'd try is getting some nutrical or something into him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> The Rat Warehouse - The Health Aisle
> 
> Try gaurdian angel one it's made for sick pets
> 
> But essentials daily 1 is another name for dr sqiggles it's brilliant stuff


I'll second that, mine LOVE their Dr. Squiggles


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Jase.. xxx

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/184494-rip-jason.html


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> RIP Jase.. xxx
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/184494-rip-jason.html


Oh no, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no  rest in peace Jason


----------

